# Chicken and Mushrooms



## JH (Dec 30, 2022)

A congregant of ours was so kind as to gift us some leftover food. Me being the obviously impressive 27 year old single chef, mixed these two ingredients and made a never before heard of recipe.








@jw whatcha cooking lately?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2022)

My wife likes to stir fry chicken and mushrooms in oyster sauce and serve with rice. An excellent, simple meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Dec 30, 2022)

Jake said:


> My wife likes to stir fry chicken and mushrooms in oyster sauce and serve with rice. An excellent, simple meal.


This is my first time making mushrooms at all personally, had to look up a YouTube video.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2022)

JH said:


> This is my first time making mushrooms at all personally, had to look up a YouTube video.


I find with meat + mushrooms you want to offset the umami flavor. Rice helps with that a lot, though milk would too I imagine.


----------



## JH (Dec 30, 2022)

Jake said:


> I find with meat + mushrooms you want to offset the umami flavor. Rice helps with that a lot, though milk would too I imagine.


I'm not even sure what that is! I just added cumin, parsley leaves, and better than bouillon vegetable base.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 30, 2022)

Looks yummy. Fresh mushrooms soak up everything good in a dish then release the flavor for the appreciative diner. Think butter, wine, cream etc. You can also make duxelles to add flavor to other dishes. Or eat them straight out of the pan, heh, heh. (Finely chopped lightly salted mushrooms slowly cooked with butter, shallots, thyme, pepper, and garlic until they give off most of their liquid. Stir in a bit more butter and wine and cook down to a porridge consistency.)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2022)

JH said:


> I'm not even sure what that is! I just added cumin, parsley leaves, and better than bouillon vegetable base.


Umami is just a fancy word for savory flavor. It's one of the five basic tastes: sweet, salty, bitter, sour, and umami.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2022)

I would suggest either cooking the chicken first, then adding the mushrooms toward the end, or sauteing the mushrooms, removing them from the pan, cooking the chicken, adding the mushrooms back just before serving to mix and heat them back up. I'd throw in some red wine with the chicken while it's cooking. Sounds like a good choice of seasonings.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JH (Dec 30, 2022)

Edward said:


> I would suggest either cooking the chicken first, then adding the mushrooms toward the end, or sauteing the mushrooms, removing them from the pan, cooking the chicken, adding the mushrooms back just before serving to mix and heat them back up. I'd throw in some red wine with the chicken while it's cooking. Sounds like a good choice of seasonings.


The red wine idea sounds ingenious


----------



## jw (Dec 31, 2022)

JH said:


> A congregant of ours was so kind as to gift us some leftover food. Me being the obviously impressive 27 year old single chef, mixed these two ingredients and made a never before heard of recipe.
> 
> View attachment 9897
> View attachment 9898
> ...


Mostly fried eggs these days. Some toast to sop up the yolk, and a tablespoon of maple syrup preworkout on lift days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

